# Downspout diverter recommendation?



## Mike4916 (Oct 2, 2021)

I have square tubing and I bought one like this https://www.homedepot.ca/product/gardenware-round-downspout-diverter-kit/1000838003 and it seems to work. Just a small rain today and I have about 2 inches of water int eh barrel today.

I did see a container I liked over the barrels (after I bought a barrel). I saw these IBC container in two sizes that had only carried water or vinegar to a processing plant near me. They were going for $100 for the 1000 litre or $120 for the 1300 litre. This means they hold 5 or 6 barrels worth of water in one container. Granted they aren't as pretty as the barrels, but at $150 a barrel, I could buy some nice fence boards to doll it up and have a much more efficient use of space and water storage.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intermediate_bulk_container


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

For 26 years we have used an RV waste, gate valve made by Valtera to add water or not to the fish pond. It comes in hub or hubless model. The 3" hub 3" spigot model is easy to glue to ABS or PVC pipe.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Years ago I worked on a house that used a cistern and it had downspout diverters. I painted the old diverters and reinstalled them, and told the customer I would replace them if I found new ones. I looked for a long time for new diverters and finally found them a year later at a supply house some distance away. The customer was surprised when I showed up a year later with new ones. That was before the internet.


----------

